
WebRTC comes to the iPhone with iOS 11 - tambourine_man
https://twitter.com/fr3ino/status/871801770149900291
======
omarforgotpwd
This will be huge for the peer to peer internet. Companies like Peer5 (YC
Company) for example, which offers a way to reduce bandwidth costs by sharing
video files peer to peer over WebRTC can now work on iOS.

~~~
shacharz
anyone knows if it includes datachannels ?

